# SpeedUpMyPc(uniblue software problem)Help!!



## luke.fernandez

Hi,I installed a powersuite in which you get all: driver scanner,registry booster and Speedupmypc..Everything works just fine but the speedupmy pc software does not work at all..I gives an error saying that: "SUMP has encountered a problem and needs to close.We are sorry for the inconvenience."what can i do?I tried almost everything like uninstalling it normally and with a heavy uninstaller called revo uninstall and Ccleaner..I also cleared the registry with these two softwares and another software called tuneuputilities 2008.But nothing seems to work..Much help would be appreciated..Thanks..


----------



## luke.fernandez

Can someone please help out?Cause its my friends comp and its kinda urgent..I screwed this software up i think..And he likes this software alot..


----------



## swordson

I have encountered this problem myself, and if you are sure that you have properly updated .Net Framework 3.5 through Microsoft and you have 32-bit OS, than to solved the problem:
right click on your SpeedUpMyPC shortcut, select properties, and click on Find Target...

SUMP's installation shows up, and you will see two executables, SUMP.exe and Launcher.exe

Go back to the shortcut properties window and change its target to SUMP.exe.

Cheerios


----------



## JSBentley

I have this same issue with SpeedUpMyPC after switching from AVAST anti-virus software to Webroot Security Essentials software. Webroot tech support advised me to uninstall and to re-install the SpeedUpMyPC, but this did not resolve the issue. I have also tried changing the target on the shortcut to SUMP.exe, but this has not resolved the issue either. I am running XP SP3. Any additional suggestions would be greatly appreciated, as I like both programs and wish to continue using both of them.


----------

